# Purple Fire fish



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I know sometime ago someone was looking for the above fish. Now Mississauga BA has 8pcs in stock, not ready for sale as what I saw today.


----------



## araziza (Jan 8, 2007)

It was me. I actually just called them about it, i was ready to go even though it was out of my way. However, they're selling them for $60 each! Incredible aquarium sells them for 32, and canada corals sold them for 35 (when they had them in stock). I know Big Al's is supposed to price match, but the second I asked about this they said they don't. I really don't want to go out of my way to be taken for nearly twice the price.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

wait for SUM to have a sale... they usually have them for around $25 on sale


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

araziza said:


> It was me. I actually just called them about it, i was ready to go even though it was out of my way. However, they're selling them for $60 each! Incredible aquarium sells them for 32, and canada corals sold them for 35 (when they had them in stock). I know Big Al's is supposed to price match, but the second I asked about this they said they don't. I really don't want to go out of my way to be taken for nearly twice the price.


I am surprise they quote you such high price, something not right. Anyway I try not to buy any livestock from them since I dislike to deal with that chinese girl in the fish room. I will try to ask Andrew in Dragon Aq. whether he is willing to bring in.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

loonie said:


> I am surprise they quote you such high price, something not right.


I've had this happen, too. What Big ALS has told me is that they charge according to what their supplier charges, it's just a formula. So if they pay a lot, they charge a lot. I asked about the price match and they came up with the usual weasel clause which was something like "they are not identical fish because they come from a different part of the world than the ones at the other store that are cheaper"

It's enough smoke to make it impossible to verify sources and allow them not to price match.


----------

